# ORTC Sauvie Island



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

We will try to keep you updated on callbacks for our trial! Good luck to everyone and we hope you have a fun time!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qual callbacks to the 3rd series are: 
1,2,4,5,6,8,10,12,14,15,17,18,21,22,25,26
Water blind is in the same area as the land series. (PAST the nude beach)!
Water marks will be in the same pond as the water blind.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks MIke & Kareen


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Good luck "U.S. Labradors." I couldn't make it champ has an injured front foot see you soon, Jeff


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qual callbacks to water marks:
1(magic), 4(manny),5(Elle),10(Titan), 12(teek),14(agge)
15(Runner), 17 (riot), 18 (colby), 21 (hula), 26 (Abby).


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

2 merlyn, 3 Xing, 4 Mozart, 6 Jacki, 11 Rita, 16 lulu , 17, pirate, 20 casey, 21 Pete, 22 moto, 24 cruise, 25 peaches, 27 luke, 31 boss, 33 tacker, 34 Maui, 35 tulip, 36 ford, 38 miles, 39 piper, 41 Kimber, 42 sweetie, 43 pilot, 45 abby, 55 Otis, 56 duke, 58 Leica, 61 coal, 62 spanky, 63 ivy.  30 to the Land blind today.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

I forgot to mention the last message is for the Open.


----------



## RAZORBACK2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

good luck to all


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qual results:
Congratulations to all who finished!
1st #18 Colby/Patopea
2nd #4 Manny/Patopea
3rd. #10 Titan/Dave Wilson
4th #1 Magic/Gonia
RJ #14 Agge/Henninger
Jams:
12 Teek/Gonia
15 Runner/Gonia
17 Riot/Gonia
21 Hula/Patopea
26 Abby/Dave Zalunardo

Amateur stake will be PAST the nude beach down the road from the Qualifying.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

TY Kareen for the results and callbacks


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to the Q placements and jams


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Amateur stake will be PAST the nude beach down the road from the Qualifying.


"Still" sounds like a fun trial!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Amateur stake will be PAST the nude beach down the road from the Qualifying.


Good thing all us field trialers are gray hairs. You can _usually _get us past a nude beach in a time for a punctual start. So a little loitering doesn't hurt anything. 

And with the wisdom of age, we've learned to leave early for the start.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open call backs to the water blind: 25 dogs. 
2,3,6,17,20,21,22,24,25,27,31,33,34,36,38,39,41,42,43,45,55,56,58,62,63.

Open Rotation is: 9-57-41-25

The water blind will be in the same area as the first two series.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Great job thanks for keeping us informed and good luck if you and mike are running a dog


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Good thing all us field trialers are gray hairs. You can _usually _get us past a nude beach in a time for a punctual start. So a little loitering doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> And with the wisdom of age, we've learned to leave early for the start.


Many moons ago, when my hair was not as silver as today, I drove by the beach entry just as 3 VERYYYYYYYYYY large young ladies came out of the woods. someone told me that when they exited the river the shore line constricted 6 inches. Needless to say only visited the beach early in the morning as it was a good exercise area. 

It's rather like the mini-skirt craze - there are many who are better served by leaving much to the imagination .


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm glad I am helping others to know what is going on with our field trial. Luckily we have cell service and I will post as I get information.
The Amateur rotation is: 9-20-31-42.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much Kareen. Sure wish I was there.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I want to thank ORTC and the Copes for a fun Q.And of course all those who threw and shot birds, Kareen for sitting in the hot ( to us) sun.We didn't make it through the first series but I am still learning.I found some of the many things I need to work on.It also continues to prove you don't need distance to get the answers.
And for the Open go Xing, Casey , and Luke.

Jeff


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry you didn't make it throught the first but as you said there is a lot to learn. Go Casey,Xing and Luke.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th Series: 14 dogs
2 meryln, 17 jacki, 20 casey,21 Pete, 24 cruise, 25 peaches,31Boss, 33 tacker, 34 Maui, 36 ford, 45 Abby, 55 Otis, 58 Leica, 63 ivy.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Annette said:


> Thanks so much Kareen. Sure wish I was there.


Wish you were, too. Hot today, but at least it isn't raining! Take care!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Kareen awesome posts w/names a #s this should be the standard


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

It the Open is done. I know nothing just that Patti handled Casey and he finished but they didn't give him a jam. I am one of the few that appreciates a jam. Oh well!
congratulations to the placements, RJ and Jams.
Thanks for all the reports it was greatly appreciated. Thanks to all the workers and the judges for giving their time.
I just heard he handled because he overshoot the bird and then popped. that explains it.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Results! Congratulations everyone!!
1st #21 Marty Peterson/Pete
2nd #45 John Henninger/Abby
3rd #36 Jim Gonia/Ford
4th #24John Henninger/Cruise
RJ #17 Jerry Patopea/Pirate
Jams:
2 Jerry Patopea/Merlyn
25 Jim Gonia/Peaches
31 Jim Gonia/Boss
33 Brooke/Tacker
34 Jerry Patopea/Maui
55 John Henninger/Otis
58 Jerry Patopea/Leica
63 John Henninger/Ivy

Derby will start Sunday morning and people are to meet at the parking lot where the Open ran their trial over the dike.

I will post the call backs to the Amateur 3rd series as soon as I get them. 
It has been a hot day and tomorrow is to be even hotter.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Call backs to the 3rd series: 18 dogs
1 cruise, 4 emmitt, 5 Pete, 7 gage, 9 Jackie, 10 miles, 11 Molly, 15 Titan, 16 boss, 18 windy, 19 Ringo, 23 Alli, 28 Stella, 33 griz, 34 Lady, 35 echo, 40 meg, 42 puzzle.

3rd Series Amateur people meet at the parking lot by the dike where the Open stake started. Amateur judges will go one direction and the Derby judges will go the other direction. 

8:00am start for both stakes.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for such a nice job on the callbacks.

It's much appreciated.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Kareen
You and Mike are AWESOME! It is stinky hot out there and you are not only working you tussles off at the trial, but really knocking out the results of everyone to see. Thanks! Congrats to those all who won and good luck to all those still playing!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Annette said:


> It the Open is done. I know nothing just that Patti handled Casey and he finished but they didn't give him a jam. I am one of the few that appreciates a jam. Oh well!
> congratulations to the placements, RJ and Jams.
> Thanks for all the reports it was greatly appreciated. Thanks to all the workers and the judges for giving their time.


I'm sorry to hear Casey didn't get a Jam. Jams are important to us, too! I'm glad our reporting has helped others to know what is going on at our trial. I know we appreciate when others do it so I feel it is worth doing. Takes time, especially when I check my typing once...., twice....., and three times so I won't make a mistake!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

drdawg said:


> Kareen
> You and Mike are AWESOME! It is stinky hot out there and you are not only working you tussles off at the trial, but really knocking out the results of everyone to see. Thanks! Congrats to those all who won and good luck to all those still playing!


Well, thank you! I appreciate your comments!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Thanks for such a nice job on the callbacks.
> 
> It's much appreciated.


Thank you! Glad you are enjoying our results from a distance!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Kareen awesome posts w/names a #s this should be the standard


Thank you, Jeff! I wish it could be a standard also. We are fortunate to have good cell service and I was able to get the information out in a fairly timely manner. I got to sign off now as Mike is taking me to dinner! Isn't he sweet!!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur call backs to the 4th series: 9 dogs
1 cruise, 5 Pete, 9 Jackie, 16 boss, 18 windy, 19 Ringo, 34 Lady, 40 meg, 42 puzzle.

Starts with #42

Derby callbacks to 2nd series: 20 dogs

1,3,4,5,7,9,12,13,14,15,16,19,22,24,25,26,27,29,30,31


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Go Puzzle !!!


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Go Apollo in the derby, I'm rooting for ya!!!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anymore updates on the Derby?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur Results! Congratulations to all!
1st #5 Pete/Marty Peterson. (DOUBLE HEADER WINNER!!!)
2nd. #40 Meg/Eloy Garcia. (Qualified for National Amateur!!)
3rd #34 Lady/Steve Graafstra
4th # 42 Puzzle/Linda Wiacek
RJ. #16 Boss/ Pat Little
Jams:
#1 Cruise/Paula Elmes
#9 Jackie/Mike Tierney
#18 Windy/ Bob Crabb


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby Callbacks to 3rd series: 18 dogs
3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 13, 14, 15, 16, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 29, 30, 31.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mike and Jackie on the Am Jam.
Thanks Kareen for more reports.
Good luck to all remaining in the Derby.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Alaskans did fairly well in the amateur. Eloy Garcia and Linda Wiacek are training partners of mine in the Anchorage area. Paula Elmes lives in Fairbanks. Heck we'll even stake a claim on Marty Peterson and Pete, as Marty came up here for 4 trials and his dog ran all 5 of our last year's trials. So we'll take him, as long as he's winning double headers.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Alaskans did fairly well in the amateur. Eloy Garcia and Linda Wiacek are training partners of mine in the Anchorage area. Paula Elmes lives in Fairbanks. Heck we'll even stake a claim on Marty Peterson and Pete, as Marty came up here for 4 trials and his dog ran all 5 of our last year's trials. So we'll take him, as long as he's winning double headers.


Howard,
Maybe this will give more Alaskans the incentive to come to our ORTC trial! We were really proud to have a Double Header occur here, too. I also was very happy to see Meg run a beautiful trial and qualify for the Amateur National. She is from our breeding with Hilltop's Hayseed!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby call backs to 4th Series: 15 dogs
3 Blue, 4 Nick, 5 Hue, 7 Kate, 9 Barbie, 14 Cody, 15, Miko, 16 Lance, 22 Banner, 25 Peace, 26 Malta, 27 Avatar, 29 Tucker, 30, Tide, 31 Tes.

They just ran test dog so it will be a while until I hear the results. Stay tuned......


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for update Kareen.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby Results: Congratulations to all!
1st #3 Blue/ John Henninger
2nd #29 Tucker/John Henninger
3rd #25 Peace/Gary Abbott or Steve McVeig
4th #27 Avatar/Jerry or Jane Patopea
RJ # 16 Lance/Jane Patopea or Lee Herskowitz
JAMS:
#4 Nick/Toni Boyett
#5 Hue/ Carol Sealock
#7 Kate/Don Varchol
#9 Barbie/Ann Rauff
#14 Cody/John Henninger
#15 Miko/Jim Garrison
#30 Tide/Mark Kellogg
#31 Tes/Mickey Rawlins


Thank you all for coming to our trial! Thank you to all the judges and workers!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lee on the Derby RJ.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice Derby! I have been out of derby for a few years, and that was one of the toughest derbies I have ever seen. Great group of dogs who really put the effort out. Everyone deserved recognition that finished this trial. The judges get big kudos, Thanks! The club members work hard as well in what was unseasonably hot Oregon weather. Well earned win John.


----------

